# Tom Daniel Quicksilver



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

This is another glue bomb I picked up on ebay. It came out pretty well, I just need to get a hold of the decals to finish it.
thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

shouldn't the front spoiler go all the way across?


----------

